# Autism: Your child's obssessions?



## missjess

Hey everyone! 

Just a bit curious about your children obsessions! My son's obsessions are quite unusual for a kid his age (3)...

His obsession now is a 1966 movie called Grand-Prix. It's LONG (3h+), boring... lol! Now he just quotes the movie dialogues in our everyday life... He loves re-enacting parts of the movie!

His other obsession is puzzles. He loves doing them. He can do a 48pieces puzzle within 5 minutes, it's unreal! 

He's quite obsessed with shoes and slippers as well. And of course hot wheels, wheels too. 

xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is obsessed with maps, and star constellations, he actually knows them all. He knows the longitude and latitude of random countries and citys! The thing is though, learning this would be a chore to anyone else but he actually does it for fun.

He loves history and watching documentrys on the warships in WW2. 

My son also re-enacts parts of his film and he has echolalia so he often just repeats what he hears, quoting randomly like you said.

Oh and like your son, he likes puzzles the harder the better and last of all...shaun the sheep! lol xx


----------



## missjess

Forgot to add, he loves letters and numbers and shapes too. It used to be crazy with the letters, he would take scrabble letters and align his name and the alphabet. 

Midnight Fairy, how old is your boy? xxx


----------



## Adanma

Trains trains trains! And big rigs. And recently tornadoes. He has these boring old train magazines with articles about coal and stuff and he just love it! He's 6. 

Adanma


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

He is 6 (7 in august) x


----------



## JASMAK

my daughter loves princesses...but what girl at age 6 doesn't?!!


----------



## baby.love

Midnight_Fairy said:


> My son is obsessed with maps, and star constellations, he actually knows them all. He knows the longitude and latitude of random countries and citys! The thing is though, learning this would be a chore to anyone else but he actually does it for fun.
> 
> He loves history and watching documentrys on the warships in WW2.
> 
> My son also re-enacts parts of his film and *he has echolalia so he often just repeats what he hears, quoting randomly* like you said.
> 
> Oh and like your son, he likes puzzles the harder the better and last of all...shaun the sheep! lol xx

Ethan does this alot! He can repeat anything after hearing it just once, but we have never been informed that this has a name :growlmad: I just googled echolalia and it fits Ethan perfectly!


Sorry for hijacking, i was just stunned by seeing that this had a name :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats ok Leah, we didnt find out till about 3 mths ago. Doctors dont seem to pay much attention it to ! x grr


----------



## Camlet

My son is obsessed with petes dragon (the Disney movie) he knows all the words to it & watches it over & over again all day everyday & he likes to line things like pennys, cards or bouncy balls up along the floor he knows exactly how many of each he has & notices if one is missing or has been replaced (although he has loads!) & finaly he is super obsessed with jigsaw puzzles & could do the same one all day! xx


----------



## JASMAK

acholalia sp? isn't always a bad thing. makena learned alot that way!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its not a bad thing but I heard it was more prominent age 3 ish but M's has actually only got worse the last year or so x


----------



## missjess

Now that you've mentioned echolalia... I've started noticing it on Josh. I just thought it was ''normal'' for him to repeat words... Sometimes he repeats it over and over and over for 2-5 minutes... Didn't make much of it! You are right though, he's just turned 3 and it seems he's started doing it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Adanma

My son repeats teh last word of every sentence. Like If I'm reading him a book after each sentence he'll say the last word under his breath. He does that with TV too. He has recently started saying random words under his breath in the middle of talking too! I'm going to look this up and see about it since no one has ever given it any type of name. He has a tic disorder NOS diagnosis which changed from possible tourettes, so I was thinking maybe it was a tic. hmmm....

Adanma


----------



## AimeeM

Kayden is 7 nearly 8 and is not diagnosed yet but the wheels are in motion.

He has had quite a few obsessions and i now think it may actually be OCD related.

He started when he was two with an obsession with the number 4. he noticed 4's where you wouldn't even think of looking!

His main obsession over the years have been the human body, which started with a book. Space which also started with a book and Lego.

The new one is him saying 'what's two add two, four, i win' He says it really fast and has been doing it all the time for weeks and it is quite annoying. I hope it passes fast!

He is also obsessed with his breathing on a night.


----------



## jemsy

Hi there
My son is 4 and half and loves the disney Peter Pan film (cartoon version) he doesnt speak much, or laugh usually but this makes him babble away and giggle with delight!! its lovely for us to hear him  He also loves music and hearing songs and tidying up! x


----------



## Adanma

jemsy that's adorable!

my son loves polar express and recites the lines as he watches. We got him a CD of someone reading the book and he goes to sleep listening to it every night.

Adanma


----------



## Floridasun

Trains and books. He will read constantly but the same ones over and over. His obessions do change now and then but whatever it is at the time we know about it


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Adanma said:


> jemsy that's adorable!
> 
> my son loves polar express and recites the lines as he watches. We got him a CD of someone reading the book and he goes to sleep listening to it every night.
> 
> Adanma

I was going to suggest this, fab idea. My son listens to storys on the cd every night. Its so calming for him xx


----------



## LittleAurora

my son is a drawer!! he draws everything! he is a fantastic artist! He repeats things over and over again and will hit himself in the head or face over and over! 
There are loads of other things as well. lol....its hard to remember them all becasue they have become normal every day life kind of things


----------



## MUMOF5

My son has an obsession with wheels and anything that spins, not that unusual really. He will also watch the same episode of a programme over and over and over, he currently has an episode of 'Strawberry shortcake' on tv that I have had to rewind and replay for him at least 12 times (so far). xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh yeah the episode over and over again thing. Agh! Our current one is Shaun the Sheep. I say no more. Drives me insane lol but I love him.


----------



## vicki.mummy

Robbie renacts everything; especially Ben and Holly at the moment. He is obsessed by rockets/pirates and pirate ships too.


----------



## WearMyKissx

Ryans is currently Thomas the Tank Engine - mainly Thomas & The Magic Railroad. Hes 2.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matthew is obsessed copying accents of Youtube! :/


----------



## vicki.mummy

Robbie has a few new ones - there is a shop around the corner with vans parked outside it; he is so obsessed with that - and train bridges...... very excited.
His favourite Ben and Holly episode is anything to do with jelly floods - but especially the one on the moon. We are getting him a moon martian set for his birthday - he already has a rocket so we are excited!!!!


----------



## lynne192

my son's obsession is Thomas the tank engine x


----------



## Ilovehim89

My son hasn't been officially diagnosed with Autism but his speech pathologist thinks its a big possibility! He loves pictures! Like he loves to line the picture frames with the pictures in straight lines. He also is obsessed with the movie "The Bee Movie" we have to watch it almost every night!


----------



## Boo and Bumpy

I havent been on to b and b in ages but my son who is 4 and has autism has an obsession with numbers... He loves clocks and watches. The lottery. And his two fav programs in the world are countdown and deal or no deal. Lol. And hello to everyone!!! Hopefully I will be on here more now x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

My sons 2, hasnt been fully dignoised yet, his obsessions are: transport! Cars/bus/planes he will point to every one that passes us when we go for a walk! He doesn't even have to see it he will just get excited every that passes. His new word he's obsessed with is "meow" he does it all the time, his face programme is mickey mouse, he adores it, and will watch tv all day if I let him. He
Likes wheels too, will sit and spin wheels on his cars for ages, he will sit for an hour n happily play cars on his own.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg we have a new one lol- watching people speak german and copying it :/


----------



## lynne192

wow that could be handy :D


----------

